
Dams for Water Supply Are Altering Earth's Orbit - soundsop
http://www.nytimes.com/1996/03/03/news/dams-for-water-supply-are-altering-earth-s-orbit-expert-says.html?pagewanted=all&src=pm
======
jerrya
I'd never seen the theory laid out so, so thank you soundsop.

Regardless, this is from 2006 when Deadwood was on the air. So just for kicks,
reread the headline in your head as if Al Swearingen were saying it.

------
Turing_Machine
Rotation != orbit.

------
snickers
article from 1996

~~~
ricardobeat
I'm amazed everytime one of these is posted. Can't think of much else that's
still available from that time.

